# récupération drivers bootcamp impossible



## veyban (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour
Ayant fait l'acquisition d'un macbook pro il y a quelques semaines je me confronte à un problème . 
J'ai créé une partition Windows 7 (via bootcamp) jusque la tout vas bien (ou presque) mais je bute sur l'option qui me permet de télécharger les drivers windows . En effet quand je coche l'option qui permet de récupérer les drivers et ensuite les copier sur cd ou clefs usb , la barre de chargement bloque à 20% . J'ai essayé de laisser charger en branchant le mac mais je ne suis arrivé qu'a la moitié de la barre en 15 h ! A partir de la plus rien n'a bougé , même en laissant tourner quelques heures de plus. J'ai contacté le service assistance apple qui n'a pas put faire grand chose pour moi et qui ne comprenait pas doù cela pouvait venir.
Je cherche donc quelqu'un pour me partager ses drivers bootcamp (version 5 ou même 4) vu que dans la partie download du site d'apple les MAJ bootcamp s'arrêtes à la version 3 et que depuis lion les macbook pro n'ont plus de CD d'installation.
Pour information j'ai un macbook pro 13' de 2012 (derniers) avec proc 2,9ghz et je suis en 10.8.1 mountain lion


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2012)

veyban a dit:


> Bonjour
> Ayant fait l'acquisition d'un macbook pro il y a quelques semaines je me confronte à un problème .
> J'ai créé une partition Windows 7 (via bootcamp) jusque la tout vas bien (ou presque) mais je bute sur l'option qui me permet de télécharger les drivers windows . En effet quand je coche l'option qui permet de récupérer les drivers et ensuite les copier sur cd ou clefs usb , la barre de chargement bloque à 20% . J'ai essayé de laisser charger en branchant le mac mais je ne suis arrivé qu'a la moitié de la barre en 15 h ! A partir de la plus rien n'a bougé , même en laissant tourner quelques heures de plus. J'ai contacté le service assistance apple qui n'a pas put faire grand chose pour moi et qui ne comprenait pas doù cela pouvait venir.
> Je cherche donc quelqu'un pour me partager ses drivers bootcamp (version 5 ou même 4) vu que dans la partie download du site d'apple les MAJ bootcamp s'arrêtes à la version 3 et que depuis lion les macbook pro n'ont plus de CD d'installation.
> Pour information j'ai un macbook pro 13' de 2012 (derniers) avec proc 2,9ghz et je suis en 10.8.1 mountain lion



Bonjour,

Essaye de sauter cette étape, il y a une liste de choix à faire 





> En effet quand je coche l'option qui permet de récupérer les drivers et ensuite les copier sur cd ou clefs usb


 installe Windows


----------



## veyban (5 Septembre 2012)

j'ai déjà sauté l&#8217;étape et j'ai installé Windows mais sans les drivers je n'ai ni wifi, ni ethernet pour me connecter , pas de cam , une résolution en 800x600, et j'en passe. Je ne peu même pas récupérer des drivers via un site comme tous les drivers en lançant une détection puisque je n'est pas accès à internet


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2012)

veyban a dit:


> j'ai déjà sauté l&#8217;étape et j'ai installé Windows mais sans les drivers je n'ai ni wifi, ni ethernet pour me connecter , pas de cam , une résolution en 800x600, et j'en passe. Je ne peu même pas récupérer des drivers via un site comme tous les drivers en lançant une détection puisque je n'est pas accès à internet



Il faut aller sur internet et chercher les bons drivers :> http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/#Drivers bootcamp 
Sur cette page il y a tout ce qu'il faut ... attention les fichiers .exe ne se mettent que depuis Windows. (les mettre sur une clef)

Ensuite démarrer sous Windows, mettre le démarrage de Windows en automatique ... et installer les drivers que vous avez cherché avant 
*Windows se configure depuis le panneau de configuration* ... 

Windows devrait même lors de la mise à jour (de Windows) être en mesure de trouver les bons pilotes (drivers)


----------



## veyban (5 Septembre 2012)

@Anonyme comme je le disais : "dans la partie download du site d'apple les MAJ bootcamp s'arrêtes à la version 3.2" qui dates de 2010 et ma machine est de juin 2012 , les drivers ne sont ils pas trop anciens ? J'ai d'ailleurs déja testés les drivers de la 3.2 de bootcamp sous windows et j'ai un message d'erreur me disant (en gros, de mémoire) " vous ne disposez pas des droits pour exécuter ce programme sur cette partition" J'ai donc testé en choisissant d&#8217;exécuter le programme comme administrateur et avec une compatibilité pour vista sp1, sp2 , xp etc rien ne marche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------

Au service assistance d'apple le conseillé a d'ailleurs été surpris de voir que sur le site il n'y avait ni la version 5 , ni même la 4 de bootcamp


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2012)

veyban a dit:


> @Anonyme comme je le disais : "dans la partie download du site d'apple les MAJ bootcamp s'arrêtes à la version 3.2" qui dates de 2010 et ma machine est de juin 2012 , les drivers ne sont ils pas trop anciens ? J'ai d'ailleurs déja testés les drivers de la 3.2 de bootcamp sous windows et j'ai un message d'erreur me disant (en gros, de mémoire) " vous ne disposez pas des droits pour exécuter ce programme sur cette partition" J'ai donc testé en choisissant d&#8217;exécuter le programme comme administrateur et avec une compatibilité pour vista sp1, sp2 , xp etc rien ne marche.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------
> 
> Au service assistance d'apple le conseillé a d'ailleurs été surpris de voir que sur le site il n'y avait ni la version 5 , ni même la 4 de bootcamp



Et les drivers pour Windws 7. Premier lien


Et le panneau de configuration de Windows ????

http://support.apple.com/kb/index?p...id=16777216&src=support_site.downloads.search


----------



## veyban (5 Septembre 2012)

il m'a conseillé d'aller dans un centre agrée apple pour que l'on me donne une copie des drivers via un autre macbook possédant une version 4 ou 5 de bootcamp. Seulement le centre le plus proche est à 60 bornes de chez moi ( vive la vie en pleine campagne ) et encore faut qu'ils soient motivés à ouvrir bootcamp et copier les drivers sur une clef sachant que je ne suis pas client chez eux ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2012)

Relis le poste 6 et clique sur le lien.


----------



## veyban (5 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et les drivers pour Windws 7. Premier lien
> 
> 
> Et le panneau de configuration de Windows ????



effectivement je n'est pas encore testé le premier lien (vu que ça parlais de passer de vista à seven et que ce n'etais pas mon cas) mais je vais tester

j'ai essayer de tester via le panneau de config , chercher des drivers compatibles pour au moins aller sur le net et lancer un scan des drivers mais je ne connais pas le model de la carte wifi du mac et il n'est pas indiqué dans la config quand je suis sous osx.

je test le premier liens et je reviens avec des nouvelles ^^. Merci pour l'aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------

le premier lien "Mise à niveau de l&#8217;utilitaire Boot Camp pour Windows 7" comme je le pensais sert juste à passer d'une version vista à seven sans reformater la partition bootcamp, et donc quand je le lance sous seven : "cette version n'est pas faite pour votre système d'exploitation". Le dossier ne contient d'ailleurs pas de drivers visibles , juste le .exe (pour vista) et des fichiers textes dans plusieurs langues pour l'aide au passage de vista à seven. Personne sur le forum ne dispose de la version 4 ou 5 de bootcamp pour me copier ces drivers ? (je sais j'en demande déja beaucoup pour un petit nouveau ^^) Ou même si quelqu'un connais le model de la carte wifi ( que je cherche les drivers sur le net)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2012)

veyban a dit:


> le premier lien "Mise à niveau de lutilitaire Boot Camp pour Windows 7" comme je le pensais sert juste à passer d'une version vista à seven sans reformater la partition bootcamp, et donc quand je le lance sous seven : "cette version n'est pas faite pour votre système d'exploitation". Le dossier ne contient d'ailleurs pas de drivers visibles , juste le .exe (pour vista) et des fichiers textes dans plusieurs langues pour l'aide au passage de vista à seven. Personne sur le forum ne dispose de la version 4 ou 5 de bootcamp pour me copier ces drivers ? (je sais j'en demande déja beaucoup pour un petit nouveau ^^) Ou même si quelqu'un connais le model de la carte wifi ( que je cherche les drivers sur le net)



Je suis passé depuis Windows 7 pour trouver les drivers Bootcamp 

http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/fiches/35909.html

C'est un .exe ... qui se met depuis Windows


----------



## veyban (6 Septembre 2012)

mon problème est résolu . le fichier que tu m'a partagé est le même que celui sur la partie download d'apple et ne sert qu'a upgade de vista ou xp vers windows 7 et ne contient pas de drivers accesibles , juste un exécutable qui ne fonctionne pas sur seven ( même en changeant le mode de compatibilité). J'ai finalement trouvé une version de bootcamp 4.0 ( via torrent ) , et je n'est eu qu'a installer manuellement les drivers dont j'avais besoin  . Merci quand même d'avoir prit le temps de m'aider .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2012)

Le lien que j'ai mis, fait qu'on télécharge un fichier en EXE, *qui doit se mettre quand on est dans Windows *... c'est à cause de cela que tu as eu cette information
Ce qui compte c'est que tu as trouvé les bons drivers par >* J'ai finalement trouvé une version de bootcamp 4.0 ( via torrent ) 
*


----------

